# forming questions



## Esteph

Ahoj! 

Someone new in the forum .

I hope you all can help me ... I have a biiiig question: Are there rules for constructing questions in Czech? 

I only found basic questions in phrasebooks (you know... _how are you?, what is your name? _etc) but i´d know how make another more complex questions .


díky!


----------



## jazyk

Normally questions have the same word order as affirmative statements, but inverting subject and verb is also possible.


----------



## Esteph

Děkuju moc ~~~!


----------



## Jana337

Some examples:

Máš hlad. - You are hungry.
Máš hlad? - Are you hungry? - The subject is not explicitly expressed so the sentences look almost identical but the sentence melody is naturaly different.

Paní Nováková má hlad. - Ms. Nováková is hungry.
Má paní Nováková hlad? - Is Ms. Nováková hungry?
Paní Nováková má hlad? - Possible in certain situations, e.g. when you are suprised that she is hungry after eating half a chicken.

W-questions etc.:
Viděl královnu. - He saw the queen.
Koho viděl? - Whom did he see?
Viděl královnu? - Did he see the queen?

Má se dobře. - He is fine.
Jak se má? - How is he?
Má se dobře? - Is he fine?

Bydlí v Praze. - They live in Prague.
Kde bydlí? - Where do they live?
Bydlí v Praze? - Do they live in Prague?

I think it a bit of feel for the language but it is nearly not the biggest problem for learners.


----------



## Esteph

Thank you Jana!!


----------

